# Breakers, fuses, etc...



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

I've seen a few links for ideas on breakers, fuses, and such so that modern TMCC/legacy locos can be run conventionally with postwar transformers, but I can't find them now. I am embarking on the build of my railroad empire, and I want to make sure that I have the right breakers, or fuses for protecting my modern locos when using old school power sources. I'm not gonna be in a position for a Legacy control, or DCS for a while. TIA


----------



## rkenney (Aug 10, 2013)

You're making your wife drive a twenty-five year old car?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

There's no reason at all you can't use a PW transformer for modern equipment, you just need to have the proper protection between the transformer and the track. I recommend a quality circuit breaker and a TVS installed between the transformer and the track. A good TVS for the job is: 1.5KE36CA at Digikey.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

rkenney said:


> You're making your wife drive a twenty-five year old car?


That car is in the process of being turned into cash. We are at the point in our lives were we need a suv of some sort, and since she doesn't go anywhere she doesn't need a vehicle right this second. It's a really nice car for 25yrs old...

Grj, ill have to look to see if I can getvthose locally, I like using this green stuff to pay for things whenever I can.


----------



## milehighxr (Dec 22, 2012)

Gunney, I got all my electronics parts at my favorite supply house today, for under $15.00 out the door. The breakers were $2.50 each, and all the diodes were like $0.25 ea for the TVS, and $0.65 ea for the zeners. I haven't price checked the zeners yet, but my TVS diodes were 30% cheaper than Digikey woulda been before shipping.

Maybe this weekend I can modify the old ZW, and power up my wifes Burlington Northern SD60.


----------

